

Lenovo dumps classic keyboard on new ThinkPad laptops - Lukeas14
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57435504-93/lenovo-dumps-classic-keyboard-on-new-thinkpad-laptops/

======
serge2k
Wow, thats horrible.

Why must everyone copy crappy apple keyboards. Copy the magic mouse instead.

------
lsc
huh. so time to stock up on the old ones?

